# Peptides for healing injuries



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone experienced any healing of injuries while on peptides?

Iv read a few stories where people have said over the course of a few month cycle of peptides, there injuries have healed.

Basically i fcked my shoulder last year and iv just hurt it again about a month ago, not been to the gym since and i cant hack it anymore

So looking into the possibility of peptides to try and heal my shoulder injury

Have read mod GRF 1-29 and ipamorelin could possibly help?


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

Bump this post.. im in the same boat as u.

any info on this wud be great


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Was the main reason I began. Strange though because it feels as if old injuries start hurting again when Im not using them. So I just don't stop using them, problem solved.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

dusher said:


> Was the main reason I began. Strange though because it feels as if old injuries start hurting again when Im not using them. So I just don't stop using them, problem solved.


So when your on them your previous injuries dont bother you?

What peptides you taking also?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

In my experience, they just mask pain.

This in itself is dangerous. You train normally as you think everything is all right, but you are actually doing more damage.

Stop peps, pain returns twice as bad


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

I started using peptides to help with knee and ankle injury, as already said feel great when using but as soon as I stop using the next day my ankle is sore and stiff again. Personally for me they just mask the pain whilst using. Been using 5-6 months over a longer period injuries may heal, person and injury dependant though!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Mark2021 said:


> So when your on them your previous injuries dont bother you?
> 
> What peptides you taking also?


It seems that way. I wouldn't say Ive came off the pain got worse though.

Use a combination of GHRP2 and Mod GRF normally. Starting to combine it with HGH also.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Rest heals, clever training prevents.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

switch said:


> Rest heals, clever training prevents.


Iv rested it for a long time, the first time it happened i had to rest it for 4 months.

I stopped using bench press and went to dumbells for chest as this is when it seems to keep getting injured


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Shoulders are a bastard.

If you are gonna try anything, I'd go with growth hormone over peps.

Have you tried cissus ?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Im looking at both peps are GH, just so hard to source decent GH that arent fakes!

Nah whats that?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> Im looking at both peps are GH, just so hard to source decent GH that arent fakes!
> 
> Nah whats that?


Some people say cissus has helped their injuries.

Get it in tablet form and not powder though as it's the most disgusting thing on earth.

Worth trying this first I reckon. Plus fish oils


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Some people say cissus has helped their injuries.
> 
> Get it in tablet form and not powder though as it's the most disgusting thing on earth.
> 
> Worth trying this first I reckon. Plus fish oils


Cheers, something like this?

http://www.predatornutrition.com/Cissus-120-Caps-13232


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> Cheers, something like this?
> 
> http://www.predatornutrition.com/Cissus-120-Caps-13232


yeah. This stuff is quite a bit stronger. Few more quid

http://www.musclefinesse.com/shop/category/Joint-Health/USP-Labs-Super-Cissus-120-Capsules/1186/detail


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ok first off peps def heal... ghrp6/cjc has helped no end several injuries I have had and once cessation of use has happened nothing new or old crops up... they are NOT painkillers so dont mask anything... def do help a shed load imho...

cissus is awesome too, mainly joint/connective tissue repair ime but worth their weight in gold easily... in fact form the base of my joint regime... best I have found is either BBW megacissus or even better bulkpowders has 800mg per cap cissus thats really good too...


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't know about peps but I have run hgh a couple of times when I'm injured and after 6 or so weeks it seems to heal.

Can remember I had a shoulder injury.it was so bad struggled steering the car.had around 7 weeks off gym but it still felt tight.so ran 5iu eod of ginertropin on it's own with nothing else.thought what's the point of putting gear in there when I can't even train right.started bk in gym and could only press the bar with shoulder tightening up.but 6 weeks down line I was pressing 2 1/2 plates with no problems.this is after at least a year of training with my shoulder playing up.

So I personally don't think it just masks it.

I'm sure iv read somewhere they give it to burns victims(in the states) because the cell regeneration is so good.

Deffo worth a try.if you go to your GP they will just tell u to rest.

Just my 2 pence worth but hope it's helped.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Greyphantom said:


> ok first off peps def heal... ghrp6/cjc has helped no end several injuries I have had and once cessation of use has happened nothing new or old crops up... they are NOT painkillers so dont mask anything... def do help a shed load imho...
> 
> cissus is awesome too, mainly joint/connective tissue repair ime but worth their weight in gold easily... in fact form the base of my joint regime... best I have found is either BBW megacissus or even better bulkpowders has 800mg per cap cissus thats really good too...


Thanks mate. What exact peps did you use and what dosage and how often?

I was considering using mod grf 1-29 an ipamorelin..but that's only based on reading a few people's threats on different forums


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mark2021 said:


> Thanks mate. What exact peps did you use and what dosage and how often?
> 
> I was considering using mod grf 1-29 an ipamorelin..but that's only based on reading a few people's threats on different forums


for me its just ghrp6 and cjc usually its 200mcg of each or there abouts but some times if I have a particular niggle I will up the dose even though the literature suggests once sat point is reached theres no need I feel that the injury heals quicker... could be placebo effect though...

*edit* forgot to say I usually do 3-4 shots a day... depending on the day and if I remember lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

100 mcg per dose of both GHRP-2 & CJC1295 seems to ease my aches and pains, ran the same dose 3 times a day but saw no additional benefits so returned to the single dose


----------

